# What are you drinking tonight?



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

Im cracking open some cold Newcastle beers.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## justhav2p (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Jul 19, 2011)

View attachment 33562


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

nuttin but the best bruddah


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

is that greg valentino? look at those sickening arms


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

maybe a couple nattys, amazingly enough i haven't drank since thursday...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

Alaskan amber for the win. Seriously good beer.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jul 19, 2011)

Shock top draft


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> is that greg valentino? look at those sickening arms



No thats another idiot who looks like shit!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

He does look like shit


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 19, 2011)

rum and sprite by the pool earlier and cottage cheese and pineapple before bed...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

where u fucks from? I've never heard of any of those beers.. Is this a canadian forum or soemthing?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Alaskan amber for the win. Seriously good beer.


 Never had it. What's it like?


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

FTW!!!

Actually all their beers are amazing.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

Those do look quite good, and I've had the Alaskan Amber, too....at the moment, I'm being a good boy.

I just had several coors lights.

IK, lame phuqer!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> FTW!!!
> 
> Actually all their beers are amazing.


 That looks delicious


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Those do look quite good, and I've had the Alaskan Amber, too....at the moment, I'm being a good boy.
> 
> I just had several coors lights.
> 
> IK, lame phuqer!


 Coors light is my diet beer of choice.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Coors light is my diet beer of choice.





Yeah, it's not bad. And later I can say, I haven't been drinking.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, it's not bad. And later I can say, I haven't been drinking.


 I live in Colorado so its very fresh. Good summer beer when its hot.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> That looks delicious



Bevmo usually stocks erdinger. They are wheat beers. Make sure you pour the whole bottle in a glass at once, its unfiltered and you want the yeast from the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I live in Colorado so its very fresh. Good summer beer when its hot.



I have no problem drinking coors light.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I live in Colorado so its very fresh. Good summer beer when its hot.



Heavy, I'm in the cali desert of temecula Ca. it's 97 degrees ATM. 

Nothing like an ice cold Coors light in this dry weather.


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a florida beer(by fla beer I mean us rednecks keep them in business)


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> FTW!!!
> 
> Actually all their beers are amazing.



erdinger's dunkel is fucking delicious.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone tried Carib?  That shit is the nectar of the gods.  I had it on a Carnival cruise years ago.  It was only sold in the carribean island back then.  Now it's available in the states.  It puts corrona to shame.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 20, 2011)

green tea with mango


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 20, 2011)

having these tonight.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 20, 2011)

Boulevard Double Wide IPA.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2011)

Bud Light


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

i have it on good authority that Nohweliian is drinking someones piss tonight…….


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> having these tonight.


 
That old stock looks real good.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 21, 2011)

My in laws showed up with a bunch of carne asada to grill and a case of Dos Equis dark. I'm having a couple with lime while I grill, damn they're tasty.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2011)

*well, again tonight I am drinking:*


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 21, 2011)

Broke as fuck so buschiessssssss it is


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 21, 2011)

bud light is my fav!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> That old stock looks real good.



it was fucking delicious. i've got one in my cellar aging for a year along with a dogfish head 120 minute ipa and a same adam's utopia.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> it was fucking delicious. i've got one in my cellar aging for a year along with a dogfish head 120 minute ipa and a same adam's utopia.



Dogfish 90 min IPA is my favorite. I used to live pretty close to that brewery. Been drinking it since the first batch was brewed.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 21, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Dogfish 90 min IPA is my favorite. I used to live pretty close to that brewery. Been drinking it since the first batch was brewed.



i love the 90. it's my favorite regular ipa to get but the 120 is just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i love the 90. it's my favorite regular ipa to get but the 120 is just fucking ridiculous.




Yeah it is. I was gifted a 120 for Christmas last year. Didn't make it to the new year!


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> *well, again tonight I am drinking:*



You must be mexican.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2011)

Those beers do look good! I was just drinking lots and lots of water, because I have to rise early in the am. 

But, suddenly, while viewing this thread, I seem to have an urge to switch to something a little tastier!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

Gin and Tonic to wash down my last 2 Xanax.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems the beer drinkers with more refined palates always prefer darker beers. Boulevards "The Sixth Glass" is possibly the best beer on earth. Grimbergen double ale is also mind blowingly good. Anyone who drinks corona has a micro penis.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 21, 2011)

having a couple drinks of private stock captain morgan tonight. I'd say 2-3 or 4, if i start posting ridiculous shit, you know why.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, man, that Old Stock served in the brandy snifter made me just about lick my computer screen!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 22, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> It seems the beer drinkers with more refined palates always prefer darker beers. Boulevards "The Sixth Glass" is possibly the best beer on earth. Grimbergen double ale is also mind blowingly good. Anyone who drinks corona has a micro penis.



Imperial Russian stouts and hard IPAs are my favorite. Avery makes an amazing Russian stout. North coast's Rasputin is really good, too. Dogfish heads world wide stout is still my favorite and it's about 20% abv.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 22, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, man, that Old Stock served in the brandy snifter made me just about lick my computer screen!



It's surprising how much snifters and tulips affect the taste of the beer.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> *well, again tonight I am drinking:*




Not only is it Bud light but it's from a can?  More negs coming...


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 22, 2011)

And...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> And...


 
Whiskey and a splash of coke is one of my favs but it has to be Crown Royal for me.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 33666




Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and Guinness floated on top, don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> It's surprising how much snifters and tulips affect the taste of the beer.



Very good!

Today being friday, and after a round of golf, just picked up a 12er of Grolsh.

And for halftime and the piece de resistance, private reserve Master Kush.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

Hitman0809 said:


> View attachment 33666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not a wheat fan but I love Sams and Guinness.


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

I live in a healthy culture, I prefer china tea before get drunk


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 22, 2011)

dhyayi said:


> I live in a healthy culture, I prefer china tea before get drunk



Tell me what is so wrong about a beer or two, doctor?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hitman0809 said:


> View attachment 33666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love those. We call em black and reds. We do the same with blue moon and call it black and blues. 


All the talk of 90 min IPA has made me go out and buy some...... amongst other things.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 22, 2011)

shouldn't you be on the beach pr something?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Tell me what is so wrong about a beer or two, doctor?



Well, in her defense, she did say, after her tea, she'll  tie one on. woo woo


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> shouldn't you be on the beach pr something?



Lol went to Miami today then to bal harbour for shopping. What's going on for tomorrow. 



Btw here's my pwo shake.


----------



## Rodja (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 4 drinks that I rotate:
Keystone Light (when I'm broke)
Miller Lite (the wife enjoys this)
Franziskaner Hefeweissen (all-time favorite)
Jagermeister (when I'm feeling devilish)


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Love those. We call em black and reds. We do the same with blue moon and call it black and blues.
> 
> 
> All the talk of 90 min IPA has made me go out and buy some...... amongst other things.



Is there no food in that fridge?  

Or is that solely a beverage fridge?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 22, 2011)

Water,

Godiva Hazelnut coffee

but catch me on another day with some friends...stoli/blueberry/red bull/diet. no dui though, or I get the book thrown @ me.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 23, 2011)

dhyayi said:


> I live in a healthy culture, I prefer china tea before get drunk



Partytime!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

Coronas mixed with a few Cosmos, Yup deadly combo, mainly the next day.........




upload pngpng


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish more good beer came in a can. Picked up a few sixers of this over the weekend:


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 25, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I wish more good beer came in a can. Picked up a few sixers of this over the weekend:



dale's is pretty good. imo, the best beers i've had in a can came from butternuts, though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> dale's is pretty good. imo, the best beers i've had in a can came from butternuts, though.



I'll have to look for those next time I go shopping.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 25, 2011)

*Victoria...*


----------



## oufinny (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn you HI, I should never have looked at this thread, now I want a beer something fierce.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^kid rock is gay. just shows how old you really are


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on the weather.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Depends on the weather.



I kinda expected you to drink this type of disgusting swill.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

Im drinking a protein shake, like any dedicated bodybuilder(lol @ that last part)


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> I kinda expected you to drink this type of disgusting swill.


You took the time to imagine what I drink?


----------



## independent (Jul 25, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> I kinda expected you to drink this type of disgusting swill.



Lol.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> YouTube Video


 





YouTube Video











you probably like this too, you old bastard


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

god damn it, I dont know how to do youtube links on this piece of shit site.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You must be mexican.



Not that I know of, I do italian and indian though.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 25, 2011)

i need a few drinks.....fuel pump went today...or worse....not sure yet exactly


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Internet posting fail...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You must be mexican.



He looks Mexican, but is Italian, partly, I'm a Corona gal and am as white as they come.  



heavyiron said:


> Gin and Tonic to wash down my last 2 Xanax.



Sounds like a peaceful night of rest to me    I take my Xanax with beers.  Things tend to go dark after that, oops........


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2011)

*OLD Kid Rock*, not the last two gay albums he put out.






YouTube Video











Devil without a Cause
History of Rock
Cocky
Kid Rock (title album)


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Internet posting fail...


 LOL it was supposed to by American BadAss by the Kid


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> LOL it was supposed to by American BadAss by the Kid


 Yeah, I like it but I like all kinds of music.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. 

Uh, _no homo. 
_


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks, boo.




omoh lla


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

For biggayj...






YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

Had some Maudite last night while watching Clerks 2.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> For biggayj...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks, butthole


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 27, 2011)

Switched it up tonight. Elijah Craig and some sprite.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 27, 2011)

who the fuck even says butthole these days?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> thanks, butthole





bigbenj said:


> who the fuck even says butthole these days?



I can't tell if you're trying to trick me...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

_*Gin and tonic...*_


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 27, 2011)

^^^ That and Mt. Dew is surprisingly good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2011)

coconut rum is pretty good straight once it's frozen into a slush state.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

_*Makes me want to destroy the weights...*_







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2011)

does this come in 151? 

and i might be a bit high


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> does this come in 151?
> 
> and i might be a bit high



psst.  Your penis is showing.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *What are you drinking tonight?*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> psst.  Your penis is showing.



i was looking for a different one but found that first and think it's hilarious.


----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

^^^^ Her cure for boredom. lol


----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)

shit.

my reps msg was going to say, "I can't tell if that's the hot sauce or what!"


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> thanks, boo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> shit.
> 
> my reps msg was going to say, "I can't tell if that's the hot sauce or what!"



lol I thought it was a beer bottle.


----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)

probably was.

looks a bit small though.

maybe just a big vagina?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 28, 2011)

Went a little apeshit the other night. All of these are 14% abv or more.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Her cure for boredom. lol


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2011)

Godiva, hazelnut coffee.  Red Bulls.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh.. 64oz. of crap beer and a shot of Patron. Band sucked. In for the night..


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 30, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Went a little apeshit the other night. All of these are 14% abv or more.



good choice..


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 1, 2011)

Three more. 














Also had a DFH 120 minute IPA.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 1, 2011)

I pounded 12 of these on the boat yesterday.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I pounded 12 of these on the boat yesterday.



What is that like a mike's hard lemonade? I pegged you for a bartles & James kinda guy.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 1, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> What is that like a mike's hard lemonade? I pegged you for a bartles & James kinda guy.



Google it fagget not hard to see what it is.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^
yeah, it's canadian swill. good choice.


----------



## dub (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm having a few cold ones myself. " Amstel Light "


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 5, 2011)

Cruising and drinking View attachment 34109


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bud light


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Bud light



Wash it down with some moonshine made in your bathtub?


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

I see Lassy drinks girls piss, to be expected I suppose.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

Coopers produce some nice beers.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> Coopers produce some nice beers.



You licking car windows tonight??????...


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

You brushing you teeth tonight or do you insist your breath smells like butyric acid?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

What does a cars window tastes like? Kiddie fiddler!!


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

Great post, well worth the read.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

Says the window licker, did you read it while licking?


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

Grey hair, gay earings, rotten teeth and posts like these^^^

It's almost unfair!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

You haven’t seen your thread yet have you? Your level of retardation could put a hippo to sleep……..


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

azza is good at fetch. That was record time.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

fetch what? You only sling shit and Nohweliians the only one that fetch’s shit


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

This Noh@#$% guy must have really hurt you for you to mention him so frequently.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I pounded 12 of these on the boat yesterday.



What country were you escaping to?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> This Noh@#$% guy must have really hurt you for you to mention him so frequently.



i was just surprised at how much time he spends on me the pet pig, i put my time into training and being human, he puts his time into me (you chime in as you are his gimp boy) and the rest of his time he is sniffing brazilian farts


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 6, 2011)

Patron.


I think I'm gonna go with Patron tonight.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Had these last night. You can see a bottle of goose island big John stout in the back of the first pic. Shit was delicious.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

I might as well. not sure yet. our sons going to my in laws and I'm getting belligerent.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna do miller lite tonite


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Patron.
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with Patron tonight.


I love Patron but too much and I want to kill people and farm animals...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

No, that's tren you're thinking about...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I love Patron but too much and I want to kill people and farm animals...



Too much patron and I end up waking up naked in a church.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

jäger and smirnoff is in tap for tonight. maybe some budlight. gotta keep it Dub T


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Too much patron and I end up waking up naked in a church.



I knew that story was a lie once you mentioned being in a church


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 6, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> i was just surprised at how much time he spends on me the pet pig,* i put my time into training and being human*, he puts his time into me (you chime in as you are his gimp boy) and the rest of his time he is sniffing brazilian farts



LOL...azza needs a drink.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I love Patron but too much and I want to kill people and farm animals...



Haha, I know a guy just like that.  


I'm pretty happy on Patron.  I have to avoid whiskey thou it makes me  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 6, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Wash it down with some moonshine made in your bathtub?


Says the wop who stomps  grapes with his feet to make wine...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2011)

Milk.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Says the wop who stomps  grapes with his feet to make wine...



i'd neg you for that, but apparently i can't.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 7, 2011)

apie, whats the best remedy for a hangover. besides drinking more, of course.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 7, 2011)

i usually take 3-4 advil, 2-3 sudafed, cup of coffee, pedialyte and a greasy fucking breakfast..... along with a beer.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 7, 2011)

youre a savior


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Milk.



Usually that. But tonight's Sunday, so it'll be some scotch.


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 7, 2011)

lots of water


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Switching up to some vodka tonight. Gonna get weird.


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)

winny






gallons...22 gallons.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Haha, I know a guy just like that.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy on Patron.  I have to avoid whiskey thou it makes me  if you know what I mean.



want a shot of jack?

(get off my schmoe niggas)



More importantly i am drinking some saké...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 31, 2011)

Some juice.....you know, the dangerous oily kind.....


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> want a shot of jack?
> 
> (get off my schmoe niggas)
> 
> ...



sake bombs are in store for me all friday night.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> sake bombs are in store for me all friday night.



then you will have a good night...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 25, 2011)

Pulling this one back up.

Drinking some Brooklyn Brewery "Black Chocolate Stout".  10% alc.  This stuff is pretty damn good.


----------



## Imosted (Dec 25, 2011)

Had 3 glasses of 'Raki'  i think it is  45%.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2011)

Newcastle


----------



## MDR (Dec 25, 2011)

If I was to drink, probably Four Roses Bourbon.  It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Eford3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Crown black and crown xr


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2011)

Crown is now on deck...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 25, 2011)

bunch of niggs on cycle getting drunk. is this real life?


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 25, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Had 3 glasses of 'Raki'  i think it is  45%.






Had this shit in Turkey, it's sugar water


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> bunch of niggs on cycle getting drunk. is this real life?





what are you a gay?  Who cycles? steroids are a lifestyle choice


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 25, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> what are you a gay?  Who cycles? steroids are a lifestyle choice



wtf you yapping about, I was referring to drinking alcohol while using AAS makes no sense to me what so ever. its only a comment, wtf does your homosexuality have to do with the comment I made?


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> wtf you yapping about, I was referring to drinking alcohol while using AAS makes no sense to me what so ever. its only a comment, wtf does your homosexuality have to do with the comment I made?




haha just messin with you bro, I know what you were sayin... but those of us who don't cycle AAS (stay on year around) still enjoy a good beer and a blow job every now and then


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2011)

Irish cider


----------



## Nachez (Dec 27, 2011)

eggnogg


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

Water.  Gotta keep hydrated.


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Irish cider



Fag.


This.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Dec 27, 2011)

Beck's Octoberfest... All my brother has. Why, who the fuck knows?


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tonight , I'm about to finish the Peroni and Bush beer I have with shots of scotch in between . New Years Eve , I want a keg of Heineken and bottle of scotch to celebrate this wonderful new year .


----------



## Tuco (Dec 27, 2011)

Went to the club last night and had a bottle of redberry ciroc, afterwards went to the pad and had some of that pussyjuice cocktail!


----------



## Beefcakester (Dec 27, 2011)

i like to buy local...so new belgiums "Ranger" IPA it is


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously I am drinking coffee. I work 3rd shift and I am off tonight and stayed up all day. This is the real use for this smiley.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

Spoetzl Shiner Bock.  MMMMM


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

That's what the fuck I'm talking about!
Headed to the store to pick up some OJ, then its polish vodka and bud light time hahaha


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That's what the fuck I'm talking about!
> Headed to the store to pick up some OJ, then its polish vodka and bud light time hahaha



Had to dig this one up.. let everyone know we're coming!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 28, 2012)

Red Top right now


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am having a Hydro Whey…...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

yay!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

have to keep the body guessing….


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anybody brew their own beer? My sister's BF just started up a little micro-brewery it's pretty sweet. I went and helped him out a couple times.


Anyway I'm drinking water. I have back+heavy deads tomorrow morning. And I have over 18 months since my last alcoholic beverage and just over a year since my last drug usage. Who needs a DD?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Does anybody brew their own beer? My sister's BF just started up a little micro-brewery it's pretty sweet. I went and helped him out a couple times.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm drinking water. I have back+heavy deads tomorrow morning. And I have over 18 months since my last alcoholic beverage and just over a year since my last drug usage. Who needs a DD?



If it weren't for that " who wants their dick sucked" post.. I might take you up on the DD.. Then again.. a few more drinks and I may still.   In all seriousness though, congrats on sobriety.. that's something to be proud of.. So I'm told.


----------

